# Doinker's New Olympic Recurve Stabilizer?. The Platinum Estremo!!!



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

*Doinker's New Olympic Recurve Stabilizer…. The Platinum Estremo!!!*

The ALL NEW Platinum Hi-Mod Estremo is turning out to be our greatest Olympic style stabilizer yet as it has all the same great features as the standard Platinum HI-MOD that world class archers around the world have come to love…..it just does it a little thinner than the standard. Stiff and less wind drag with a movable doinker to help kill vibration, best of all worlds…..oh yeah and it looks great!

When compared to our standard recurve stabilizer the Avancee it looks similar as they both have a .640" O.D. carbon, but thats where it ends as the Platinum Estremo (Italian for Extreme) is wayyyyy stiffer.

-Avancee deflection with a 56# weight suspended in the middle 30" apart deflects .648"

-Platinum Estremo with a 56# weight suspended in the middle 30" apart deflects .292"

Thats a .356" less than the Avancee!

What you get with the Estremo is
- a Very stiff low wind drag carbon rod that weights the same as a standard Platinum rod
- a machined aluminum base cap with a Doinker Thumb Spur hole in it
- a Doinker Thumb Spur tool to help tighten and loosen your stabilizer from the bow or QDC easily
- a 7/8" Fully Adjustable Doinker Supreme that fits up to the weights perfect on the O.D.
- a set of the all new 421 Mini weight system, which is one 1oz, one 2oz & one 4oz weight for precise 1oz adjustments

Another great feature about this system is that you can put weights in front or behind the Doinker supreme to allow for maximum vibration dampening with out getting a floppy tip.

This stabilizer will have a MSRP of $269 - $279 with all that is included for the front bar and we hope to have available by late summer 2011


























The Estremo decal on the rod will look way cooler then the one on there now…..I just ran these on our plotter so the archers in Croatia new it was a new stabilizer and not the Avancee. Stop by the Doinker forum to see more pics of this new stabilizer and all components!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool Erick!! That sucker must be WAY stiff!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dang you guys get to have all the fun. I'm moving to CA and camping out at your back door!


Seriously. They look awesome


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is how we test the stiffness of stabilizers


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet setup


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Shooting with Jason McKittrick weeks back and he had nothing but great things to say about it. 
Did you guys remove the Estremo naming to it and call it the Platinum Hi-Mod? That's the only thing I can find on Lancasters site.


----------

